# Home from home - Check this out!



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi

I can only dream of owning an RV but thought you would like to see what I found on an RV website while I have been staying in Minnesota with my brother. 
Of course it would suit all types of motorhomes including my little Hymer B544 :lol:

Do you think the planners would let us have them over here?

http://www.rvdoctor.com/chalet.html

Pat


----------



## nedsez (May 1, 2005)

*RV / Motorhome Chalet*

Hi all from Nedsez,
http://www.rvdoctor.com/chalet.html

I first saw this very interesting post a couple of days ago and it had about 6 or7 replies which have all now disappeared.
Anyone know how or why they have gone missing.

I'm pretty sure that with some modificatios on the basic idea these would be very practical surely if the hideous static mobile things are permitted, then these should be as they look as good as some of the realy good holiday chalets that are on many sites.

All the Very Best
Nedsez


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

It seems Pat started two very similar threads - have a look here

stew


----------



## nedsez (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Stew
I'll go to t'other thread
all the Very Best
Nedsez


----------

